# I think I hate mosquito causeway..



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I tried to like the new, I fell again today, only 2 access points..!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I grew up fishing here, it really sucks now.. see that tree? I caught a carp on a twister tail 20 years ago 😂


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Your just getting to old ez lol


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Hate is such a nasty word maybe you should say despise. LOL


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

No, I hate those Little Rock’s


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

That does suck nothing like ankle breakers down the whole wall. Maybe they did it on purpose??? Keep the traffic down 🤷‍♂️


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Those rocks are killers, the ones at W Branch dam did a job on my knee in late March, still sore today and wearing a brace now, probaly take awhile to heal. No rocks for me ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

I vote old age also. I know my cat like reflexes left me a long time ago LOL. But yeah those rocks do suck, I know I take it very easy when I take pops down there.

Kip


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*Hey EZ,,,, thanks for firing me up, AGAIN! ;>)*


I'm with ya on this one EZ! HOW MUCH MONEY DID THEY SPEND ON THIS JOB?
+, how many times now!?$$$$$

I shake my head in disbelieve,,,, NO WAY, do the 'engineers' on projects like these,,,,, FISH!
They should have talked to YOU FIRST!

*It's a shame,,,,, I wish there was a concrete company close by. I'd gladly kick in $50 to have them wash out, (grout in)
& accidentally place a yard of mud down on those stones,,,,,,, that's after I positioned those damn rocks into steps & pads.

FOR THE SAKE OF GOD,,,,, Place some FrK'n 4x4' sidewalk slabs along the waterline!
STACK SOME UP THE SLOPE FOR STEPS!? DUHHHH!*

Thanks, lol,,,


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

They could easily form up over those rocks and make it into a walkable pier. The design there now is more of a deterrent to a family with kids that just want to enjoy a day of fishing. You gotta wonder about the people that make these decisions on where their heads are.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

You guys have some awesome ideas, wish you would have said them to the state BEFORE the project was complete!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

joekacz said:


> They could easily form up over those rocks and make it into a walkable pier. The design there now is more of a deterrent to a family with kids that just want to enjoy a day of fishing. You gotta wonder about the people that make these decisions on where their heads are.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

johnboy111711 said:


> You guys have some awesome ideas, wish you would have said them to the state BEFORE the project was complete!


Do you think that they would have listened?? It took them over 5yrs to listen about the perch population in the big lake. And one day it’s finally going to hit them about the walleye population in Skeeter!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Bprice1031 said:


> View attachment 469564


I couldn’t have said it any better!!! LMAO!!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Besides all the good ideas of the causeway fix up they could use 2 more GOOD ramps on the lake instead if just having one.


----------



## steelheadmagic (Jul 17, 2012)

I know this is going to make me sound old but when I got my drivers license in 1979 that causeway was my favorite place to go. Between the littering and the new ankle breaking rocks I just feel it is one more thing lost from the past


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

steelheadmagic said:


> I know this is going to make me sound old but when I got my drivers license in 1979 that causeway was my favorite place to go. Between the littering and the new ankle breaking rocks I just feel it is one more thing lost from the past


OLD?!? I graduated high school in’69 ,now that’s old. Heck I started fishing that lake before I had a driver’s license. The state ramp on the south side of the causeway was a dirt beach. Stay young. LOL


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

joekacz said:


> Do you think that they would have listened?? It took them over 5yrs to listen about the perch population in the big lake. And one day it’s finally going to hit them about the walleye population in Skeeter!


I get it, but sitting on the internet complaining about what could have been changed months after the project is completed is like pissing in the wind. grab a few bags of quickcrete and customize it. I will say this, the smaller rocks will hide less trash and make things easier to clean up!


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

with my hip that's bad I walk across the rocks with ease......that's my friends name ease I have trouble on level ground let alone rocks


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

It might not be practical but it looks good from a boat.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

They placed a bunch of rocks on small hillside walking down to water at 305 as well...walking out of water after wading for a few hours in cold temps makes it awfully tough to navigate...but it's actually no longer much of an issue because wading and catching walleye off of 305 is a thing of the past for me.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I understand what you’all are saying but where are they supposed to get the money for all that? Remember state projects are government wages. Concrete isn’t cheap just lucky they could afford the rip rap to protect the dam from erosion.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

ezbite said:


> I tried to like the new, I fell again today, only 2 access points..!
> View attachment 469545


Catch any fish?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Searay said:


> Catch any fish?


No


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

no fish ? I get cranky too! 😂


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Had to buy my dad 10 foot poles so he wouldn’t have to crawl in those rocks. Maybe it will give the walleyes more places to spawn.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

B Ron 11 said:


> Had to buy my dad 10 foot poles so he wouldn’t have to crawl in those rocks. Maybe it will give the walleyes more places to spawn.


What walleyes?


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I ran into the same problem at Wolf Run. We were fishing for trout and the best bite was off the same type of rocks. It started to rain and I slipped. Oh! It was not good 😐 not at all ! Four stitches in the palm of my hand and nine in my arse! 
I was the talk of the day 😄. That was thirty odd years ago. I won't go near any of those places, especially now at 70,bad knees and feeble minded!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*I THINK, that 'Mosquito Dam' needs some HYDRO-ELECTRIC GENERATORS,,, like they have at New Brighton Pa.
And all of the left-over proceeds go to BUILDING all of the goodies that us old farts & young families need to have,,,, to FISH AROUND THE LAKE SAFELY!?
And maybe the extra bucks would provide for some 24-7-365 LITTER CONTROL OFFICERS!?
AND, to buy about 5,000 Amurs,,,, to eat all of those damn muck-building/ bottom choking WEEDS! ;>)

5 MW 
(go ahead,,,, look it up. How many homes does that 'FREE WATER', supply!?*
*& while your at it,,,, check out the BEAUTIFUL PARK, with pavilions, the concrete fishing piers below the dam, the gazebos, the WHEEL CHAIR ACCESSIBLE CONCRETE FISHING PAD!!! ;> )*

*Google Maps *

Townsend Hydro - New Brighton, PA (Address) (countyoffice.org)


*Power Plants Nearby*
Find 6 Power Plants within 6.4 miles of Townsend Hydro.


Beaver Valley Patterson Dam (Beaver Falls, PA - 0.5 miles)
Beaver Solar (Beaver, PA - 3.1 miles)
G F Weaton Power Station (Monaca, PA - 5.0 miles)
Horsehead Corp Monaca Smelter Power Plant (Monaca, PA - 5.0 miles)
Shell Chemical Appalachia (Monaca, PA - 6.2 miles)
Aes Beaver Valley Partners Beaver Valley (Monaca, PA - 6.4 miles)


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Whoever designed that was NOT a fisherman!


----------

